# Trapzilla- The return of RowRow



## trapzilla (Oct 19, 2011)

Well this is my second log as ultimately the first became so disjointed that frankly there was no point carrying it on.

If moved gyms and have a new spark as a result so lets hit it!

My new split is as yet undecided and the final tweaks the workouts themselves as of yet not complete but I will be operating in 4 weeks microcycles in terms of core exercises and focus bodyparts.

The idea is as follows, gain my mass and strength back. Bring up lagging bodyparts through varying twice weekly training. I am not focusing on specific areas as of yet just general development.

Well three days in and this is how things have looked this week;

_Monday;chest,tris and calves_

*Incline bench*
60/132x8
80/176x8
100/220 x3
100/220 x5+1

*Incline dumbbells*
40/88 x 3 x10

*Flat dumbbells*
40/88x10
50/110x10

*Nautilus incline pec dec*
FST-7 ;60/132 x12

*Incline Skullcrushers*
30/66x10
40/88x10
50/110x9

*V-bar pressdowns*
50/110x10
70/154x10
80/176x10

*Reverse pressdowns*
FST-7: 50/110x10

*seated calf raises*
40/88x15
80/176x15
120/264x15
160/352 x13

_Tuesday; Back + rear delts + forearms_

*Neutral pulldowns*
60/132x10
80/176x10
110/242x10
130/286x11

*Reverse grip bent over row(closer to 45 degrees)*
60/132x8
100/220x8
140/308x8
180/296x8
220/484 x10

*T-bar row* (handle pulled to navel, parallel to floor, 2 second squeeze at top)
30/66x12
55/121x12
75/165x12
100/220x10

*One arm rows*
40/88x2 x8
60/132 x8
80/176 x6

*seated row *(elevated on a bench, v handle, pulled into navel)
50/110x10
70/156x10
90/198x9

*Nautilus pullover*
FST-7; 60/132 x10

*cable upright rows *(pulled high and out from the body)
40/88x12
45/99x12
50/110x12

*neutral face pulls *(pulled to above head)
60/132x12
80/176x12
110/242x11
130/286x9

*Cable rear delt flyes*
40/88x12
50/110x12
60/132x10

*Triset 3x;*
*cross body palms down cable wrist curls *20/44x12
*reverse curls *30/66x10
*seated Hammer curls *25/55x10

_Wednesday; legs and calves_

*Quad extensions*
60/132x12
100/220x12
120/264 x2 x15

*back squats *(hips are still funny so pondering these)
60/132x2 x10
100/220x6
120/264x6
140/308x1

*leg presses *(slightly wide stance)
160/352x10
240/528x10
280/616 x8
320/704x7

*smith machine front squats (heels elevated) *
FST-7;80/176x10

*lying leg curl*
50/110x10
70/154x10
80/176x10
100/220x9

*seated leg curl*
FST-7; 60/132x12

*feet very high and very wide leg press*
40/88x12
80/176x12
120/264x12
160/352x12

*bodyweight walking lunges*
3x100m

*Seated calf raises* (double contractions, 2 second holds)
30/66x15
70/154 x15
110/242x15
130/286x12

*Standing calf raise*
FST-7; 125/275x15

i'll keep you guys posted


----------



## x~factor (Oct 20, 2011)

Its good to have you back.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome back traps


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome back trap!


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 23, 2011)

Taken the rest of the week off from Wednesday to Sunday due to joint pain.


----------



## Gawd (Oct 23, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Taken the rest of the week off from Wednesday to Sunday due to joint pain.



Rest up.. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

Tuesday, blended both monday and tuesday's workouts as my shoulders were off on monday but very good today.

*Incline barbell bench*
50/110 x12
60/132x12
80/176x10
100/220x2 down 4 reps from last week, but right shoulder was crunching a lot.

*inclince dumbbell bench*
30/66x12
40/88x9
40/88x7

*flat dumbbell bench*
35/77x12
40/88x10
40/88x9

*Nautilus inclince flye machine*
40/88x12
50/110x12
60/132 x10
70/154x9

*Cable crossover, up and downs**
40/88 x 3 x 32

*wide grip behind neck pulldowns*
40/88x12
50/110x12
60/132x12
70/154 x11

*back on leg pad, close grip pulldowns* (2 second squeeze) 
50/110x12
60/132x10
70/154 x7

*wide grip seated rows*
60/132 x12
60/132 x11 + 15 pulses

*pull over machine*
50/110 x5 x15 +12 pulses

*incline dumbbell curls*
10/22 x10 (done 5 each arm at a time)
15/33 x10 (" ")

*seated hammer curls*
15/33x10
20/44x10
25/55x10

*cross body hammer curls (*5 each arm at a time*)*
20/44 x10 
25/55x10
30/66x10

Very happy with that workout, strength down a bit as I expected though. Legs tomorrow whoop!

*I move my hands down the line of my chest, from around jaw level, all the way down until my arms are perpendicular to the floor, at about 8 positions performing 2 reps at each and then going back up the centre line.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds like you need to up the fish oil big man, outrageous volume as usual. Dan John the powerlifter/coach says take that much fish oil it gives you the runs then back off two capsules and that should be the right amount!


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Sounds like you need to up the fish oil big man, outrageous volume as usual. Dan John the powerlifter/coach says take that much fish oil it gives you the runs then back off two capsules and that should be the right amount!


 
I normally use glucosamine at around 5-10g a day, but will give the fish oil a try when I use up all my glucosamine.

I thought my volume was more restrained than usual tbh Dave! shows how warped my mind is!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn, I've forgotten how crazy your workout volume is.  Its INSANE!!!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2011)

no way could I handle tht much volume on my calories!   solid workout though


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 25, 2011)

that was a monster workout bro! for me anyways lol im in!!


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> no way could I handle tht much volume on my calories! solid workout though


 
I'll post up my diet later on today, to show people why I can cope with such volume.



x~factor said:


> Damn, I've forgotten how crazy your workout volume is.  Its INSANE!!!


 
Oh you ain't seen nothing yet X 



bigcruz said:


> that was a monster workout bro! for me anyways lol im in!!


 
Glad to have you on board Cruz


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 26, 2011)

Wednesday-Leg Day! yayy

*Back squats*
60/132 x2 x12
100/220 x2 x3
120/264 x2
140/308 x1
160/352 x1

*Medium stance leg press*
200/440 x8
280/616 x8
320/704 x8
320/704x9 drop set 200/440 x12, 160 x11

*Front squats*
60/132 x10-uncomfortable so stopped

*leg extensions *
continuous drop set;
100/220x5
95/209 x10
87/191.5x15
80/ 176 x20
70/154 x25
63/ 138.6 x30
57/ 125.4 x35 

*Bw sissy squats*
4 x failure

*Seated leg curls*
60/132 x10
70/154 x10
80/176x10
95/209 x10
60/132 x12 double x-reps

*romanian deadlifts*
60/132 x12
80/176 x12

*lying leg curl pulses*
60/132 x12
80/176 x12
100/220 x10 drop set 50/110 x10 full reps

*wide and high leg press*
120/264 x3 x12

*bw walking lunges*
1 x 30 steps each leg

*seated calf raises *(double x rep and double contractions)
60/132 x15
100/220x15
120/264x15
140/308x15

the squats are not maxed out as my new stance is wider than the power rack at the gym so I am more reserved. My new stance is where my knees are about 1 inch wider than my hips and this feels really good, so will see how numbers go up.

Happy with the workout, very happy in fact.

and here is my standard diet macros


*Total*
5,779 cals
131.6 fats
692.4 carbs
441.8 protein


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *Total*
> 5,779 cals
> 131.6 fats
> 692.4 carbs
> 441.8 protein


 
DAYM 



I got HUNGRY the last night and I Ate 4707 calories. I needed that. 

did some ATF squats today and went for a pr @ 375.. almost doesn't count LOL


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> DAYM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What almost doesn't count jag?


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 30, 2011)

Friday 28th, 10th.

Heavy back today very low volume as I wanted to try something different.

*mid-knee rack pulls*
100/220x6
180/396 x3
260/572 x1
300/660 x1
340/748 x1

*reverse grip Yates row*
60/132 x6
100/220 x6
140/308 x6
180/396 x6
220/484 x6

*T-bar rows*
70/154x8
110/242x8
150/330x8
190/418 x7

*One arm rows*
80/176 x30 

Liked the heavy free weights but volume felt low, the One arm rows almost made up. the plan is to get the 80kg dumbbell for 100 reps by the end of the year. Back felt tighter after the workout but not inflated, it was hard to explain. Not bad numbers though


----------



## x~factor (Oct 30, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *One arm rows*
> 80/176 x30



That's just insane!!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2011)

That's Kroc stuff doing it for 100 reps, you must be feeling strong at the min bud


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 31, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That's just insane!!!


 
Thanks X 



davegmb said:


> That's Kroc stuff doing it for 100 reps, you must be feeling strong at the min bud


 
Yeah it is but I think I'll pat myself when I have a 300lb one arm row for 100. 

My back is feeling strong yes, but chest and so on not so much


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Mon 31/10/11

*incline bench*
bar only x30
50/110x 10
80/176 x4
100/220x5 

*incline dumbbell bench*
25/55x10
35/77x10
40/88x7

*incline dumbbell flyes*
15/33x10
20/44x10
25/55x9

*chest press machine*
40/88x12
45/99x11
50/110x8

*pec flye machine*
50/110x12
60/132x10
70/154 x10
80/176 x 8 +7 pulses

*overhead dumbbell extensions*
40/88x10
50/110x10
60/132x9

*cross body dumbbell extensions*
7.5/16.5 x10
12.5/27.5 x10
12.5/27.5 x8

*ez bar pressdowns*
60/132x12
90/198 x12
120/264x12
160/352 x10

*bench dips*
bw x15
bw x12
bw x 9

*seated calf raises*
40/88x15
80/176 x15
120/264 x15, x20

*standing raises*(double contraction)
100/220 x12
120/264 x3 x12

*behind back cable laterals*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x12

Loved todays workout and despite shoulder being abit gammy still, incline weren't affected, tried the chest press machine as flat dumbbells weren't tickling me today.  I am going to finish each tricep workout with bench dips from now on as a gauge of fatigue.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 3, 2011)

Tuesday 01/11/11

Back

*close grip pulldowns*
50/110x12
80/176x10
100/220x10
110/242x7 +8 contractions

*wide grip behind neck pulldowns*
50/110x12
60/132x 2x 12

*overhand yates row*
60/132x10
100/220x10
140/308x10
180/396x10

*wide overhand tbar row machine*
60/132 x10
90/132 x10
115/253 x8

*pullover machine*
50/110x10
60/132x10
70/154 x8

*elevated seated cable row*
60/132 x3 x12

Today was really just going through motions, didn't feel strong, couldn't get pumped.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 3, 2011)

Thursday 03/11/11

Delts

*seated dumbbell presses*
20/44 x2 x10
25/55x8
30/66 x8
35/77x8
40/88 x2

*seated laterals~super set with~standing lateral partials*
10/22 x10 ~ 20/44 x12
12.5/27.5 x10 ~ 25/55 x12
15/33 x10 ~ 30/66 x12
17.5/38.5x10 ~ 35/77x12

*seated lateral raise machine*
22.7/50 x12
38.7/85 x12
50/110 x12

*dumbbell front raises*
20/44x 3 x10 +drop sets on all sets

*shoulder press machine*
40/88x12
50/110x12

*behind back cable laterals*
25/55 x12
35/77x10

*bent over seated laterals*
10/22x12
12.5/27.5 x2 x12

*rear cable flyes*
30/66x10
40/88x10
50/110x10

*close grip cable upright rows*
60/132x12
80/176x12
110/242 x12
120/264 x10

*behind the back shrug machine*
70/154 x12
100/220x12
140/308x12
188/413.6x12

*seated dumbbell shrugs*
50/110 x10
60/132x10
70/154 x10
80/176 x10

Happy with the workout, first shoulder session in 3 weeks due to shoulder pain but no pain today, felt good. I'm trying to find the right angle and wrist positioning on my rear delt moves hence the weights are really light.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 3, 2011)

The workout looks solid as always.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Monday 7/11/12

Chest, tris and calves

*incline bench*
60/132x2x10
80/176x5
100/220x3
110/242x2
80/176x10

*incline dumbbell bench*
30/66x8
35/77x8
40/88x8
40/88x5 drop set 30/66 x10pulses

*incline flyes*
15/33x10
20/33x10-left shoulder hurt so I stopped

*Decline barbell bench*
60/132x8
80/176x8
120/264 x2

*incline machine press*
40/88x12
50/110x12

*underhand crossovers* (1full rep then one halfway-contracted rep=1)
30/66x10
35/77x10
40/88x8

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
10/22x8
15/33 x2 x10

*lying cross body dumbbell extensions*
7.5/16.5 x10
10/22x10
12.5/27.5 x10

*revers grip pressdowns superset with overhand pressdowns*
60/132x10, 12
80/176x10, 12
110/242x10, 12

*seated calf raises*
40/88 x15 (double x-reps)
80/176 x15
120/264 x15


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Tuesday 8/11/12

back,rear delts, bis, forearms

*reverse grip yates row*
60/132x8
100/220x8
140/308x8
180/396x8
220/484 x3(wasn't feeling the movement)

*reverse grip pulldowns*
60/132x8
80/176x8
100/220x8
125/275x8

*close grip,back on leg pads pulldowns*
40/88x10
60/132x10
70/154 x10

*wide tbar row machine*
40/88 x10
60/132x12
80/176x10

*elevated close grip cable row*
40/88x12
50/110x12
60/132x12

*unilateral, underhand straight arm pulldowns*
30/66x10
40/88x10

*bent over laterals*
7.5/16.5 x10
10/22x10
15/33x10

*rear cable laterals*
30/66x10
40/88x10
40/88x9

*seated dumbbell curls *(5 on one arm then 5 on the other, repeat)
10/22x10
15/33x2x10

*dumbbell preacher curls*
10/22x10
15/33x10
20/44x10

*close grip ez bar curls*
40/88x2x10

*cross body hammer curls*
20/44x2x10

*reverse curls*
20/44x10
25/55x10
30/66x10

*standing wrist curls*
40/88x2 x12

*dumbbell wrist curls*
10/22x12
15/33x2x12

I love training forearms!!!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2011)

Beast


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 10, 2011)

Leg Reversal!!!

10/11/11

*seated calf raises*
40/88x15
70/154 x15
110/242x15
140/308 x15
160/352x10 ~drop set~ 110/242 x12, 70/154 x16, 40/88x23

*Standing calf raises *~super set with~ toes out top half only bw + chains burnouts
100/220x12
125/275x12
150/330x12
180/398(stack) x12
stack +40/88 chains over shoulders x12

*Jeffersons*
40/88x10(each leg)
60/132 x10

*seated leg curls*
50/110x12
70/154x12
80/176 x10 + 2 forced
90/198 x7 +5 forced

*lying leg curls*
50/110 x10
70/154x10
80/176x10

*Smith machine squats*
40/88x6
80/176x6
120/264x6
160/352x2

*Hack squat machine*
40/88x15
50/110 x15
70/154x15

*unilateral leg press *(charlews glass style)
40/88 x2 x12

*Sissy squats*
bw + 40/88 chains x16, x13

I had to sit down for 10 minutes after this before I could move. I Freakin' love reverse legs!!!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

sounds like a good leg day.  have you ever tried to walk "down" stairs after a day like that?  Up stairs isn't so bad   but down is killer


----------



## x~factor (Nov 10, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *unilateral leg press *(charlews glass style)
> 40/88 x2 x12


Tried to youtube it without luck. How is this done compared to a regular leg press?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

I forgot how high your volume is. Glad to see your back.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> sounds like a good leg day. have you ever tried to walk "down" stairs after a day like that? Up stairs isn't so bad but down is killer


 
Down no, I'll save that for my finisher on sunday. Oh the things I do to my body.

An Nguyen Punishes Legs 11 Days Out from Nationals

X, 3 minutes in shows how its done. 

I thoroughly enjoy bring back O, believe it or not knowing you guys are going to see what I get up to keeps me pushing!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 11, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> An Nguyen Punishes Legs 11 Days Out from Nationals
> 
> X, 3 minutes in shows how its done.



Very nice! I usually do closed stance leg presses to hit the outer quads sweep.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Very nice! I usually do closed stance leg presses to hit the outer quads sweep.


 

Yeah I'm having to do them too now, as my new gym has no Hack Squat machine


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 11, 2011)

Shoulders baby whoop whoop!!!

Friday 11/11/11

*dumbbell press*
20/44x6
30/66x6
40/88x6
40/88x4

*wide grip upright rows*
50/110x10
60/132x10
60/132x8

*lateral raises*
12.5/27.5x10
15/33x10
20/44x10 superset with partials 30/66x10
20/44x8 superset with partials 50/110x7

*behind back cable laterals*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x8 + 4 partials

*underhand ez bar front raises*
10/22x15
20/44x15

*bent over laterals*
I just do a hodge podge of angles and weights and focus on squeezing the rear delts, I don't notice the weight

*straight bar face pulls*
50/110x12
80/176x12
110/242x10

*barbell shrugs*
100/220x8
180/396x8
220/484x8
260/572x7
300/660x4 I haven't done shrugs in ages so a good starting numbers

*behind back shrugs*
140/308x12
220/484x10

*dumbbell shrugs*
60/132 x2 x12

*rope face pulls(to neck)*
60/132x10
100/220x10
150/330x10

good all round workout, shoulder issues seem to be resolved(touch wood) so pretty happy.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 11, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *barbell shrugs*
> 100/220x8
> 180/396x8
> 220/484x8
> ...



660 lbs?!?! As in 7 plates on each side of the barbell?


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 12, 2011)

x~factor said:


> 660 lbs?!?! As in 7 plates on each side of the barbell?


 
yep, that'll be correct. I'd like closer to 800lbs before Christmas


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 12, 2011)

Arms!! 12/11/11

*rope pressdowns *(very slow and strict)
30/66x12
40/88x12
50/110x12
60/132x10

*close grip benches*
60/132x10
80/176x10
90/198x10
100/220x8

*one arm incline dumbbell extensions*
7.5/16.5x10
10/22x10
12.5/27.5x10
15/33x10

*dips*
bwx11
bwx8
bwx7

*backhands*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x9

*seated dumbbell curls *(5 then 5)
10/22x10
15/33x10
20/44x10
25/55x8

*cross body hammer curls*
20/44x8
30/66x8
40/88x8
50/110x8

*close grip ez bar preachers*
30/66x10
40/88x10
40/88x8

*concentration curls*
15/33x12
15/33x9

*behind the back wrist curls*
60/132x15
60/132x12

*wrist curls superset reverse wrist curls*
15/33x12 5/11x10
15/33x11 5/11x10

Amazing workout really good.

I had to change the order (I wanted to do preachers frist but some douche was on the ez bar) he took and I timed him 45 minutes to do ez bar curls. He also wore elbow wraps, wrist wraps, a belt, and straps for this. I just was livid.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 16, 2011)

Monday 14/11/11

Chest and tris

*incline dumbbell bench*
20/44x8
30/66x8
40/88x8
50/110x3

*incline flyes*
20/44x10
25/55x8-medial tendon hurt so stopped

*wide grip benches*
50/110x10
70/154x10
90/198x8

*wide, incline, underhand chestpress*
20/44x10
30/66x10
35/77x8

*cable crossovers*
30/66x12
40/88x12
50/110x10

*rope pressdown*
40/88x15
60/132x15
80/176x13

*unilateral overhead extension machine*
15/33x10
20/44x10
25/55x9

*dip machine*
50/110x12
80/176x10
100/220x10

*v bar pressdowns*
60/132x10
70/154x10
80/176x10

I'm going to stop flyes for a while as they just seem to cause me grief.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 16, 2011)

Tuesday 15/11/11

Back and Bis

*close grip pulldowns*
50/110x8
70/154x8
100/220x8
120/264x8
140/308 x8

*reverse grip rows*
60/132x8
100/220x8
140/308 x8
180/396x8
220/484x8

*t bar rows*
60/132x8
100/220x8
140/308x8

*incline dumbbell rows*
30/66x10
40/88x10
50/110x10

*elevated, close,underhand cable rows*
40/88x10
45/99x10
50/110x10

*rope high rows*
100/220x10
120/164x10
150/330x10

*one arm dumbbell rows*
50/110x10
60/132x10

*knee height rack pulls*
140/308x8
180/396x8

*seated dumbbell curls (*5+5*)*
10/22x10
15/33x10
20/44x10

*high cable curls*
50/110x12
70/154x12
90/198x10

*dumbbell spider curls*
10/22x12
15/33x10

*machine curls*
30/66x12
40/88x10

Nice little back number


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice workout, do you use straps bud?


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 16, 2011)

I sure do mate. But mostly so I can use a thumbless grip on things. I could probably do my workouts without but then I think I'd focus too much on my forearms and upper arms.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2011)

Never used them, but starting to consider them to use on last sets for back days as the grip is holding me back


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never used them, but starting to consider them to use on last sets for back days *as the grip is holding me back*



Yeah man. You don't want grip to hold you back.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2011)

You and your crazy fucking volume. Looking solid, mate!

Hows things?


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never used them, but starting to consider them to use on last sets for back days as the grip is holding me back


 

Definitely worth while. Even Jugg converted to them recently I believe. 



Gazhole said:


> You and your crazy fucking volume. Looking solid, mate!
> 
> Hows things?


 
Thanks Gaz!

Thigs are't too bad. Weight is around 98kg nowadays. Shoulders are a walking catastrophe at the moment if its not the left shoulder tendon its the right front delt head.  
But things are getting better.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> tuesday 15/11/11
> 
> back and bis
> 
> ...


 


wow


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 29, 2011)

I was MIA last week,  I hurt my ankles and shoulder one gym related one not so I had to sit it out but back with a vengance this week.

I'm only going to write down working sets from now on too.

monday 28th november 

Chest and tris

*low incline smith machine bench*
90/198x8
110/242x6

*low incline dumbbell bench*
40/88x6

*wide flat bench*
90/198x8

*cable flies*
weight unkown x10

*straight bar skull crushers*
40/88x6

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
20/44x9

*dip machine*
110/242 x12

*straight bar pressdowns*
70/154x12

Great workout.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

haahah only work sets make you seem more "mortal" 

j/k just take it easy and make sure your all healed up. and w/b


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> haahah only work sets make you seem more "mortal"



Haha true!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2011)

Tons of tricep work, Your arms must be pumped


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Tons of tricep work, Your arms must be pumped


 
My Triceps are pretty developed but I find less than around 12 sets for triceps and the growth isn't quite there.



x~factor said:


> Haha true!


 



omerta2010 said:


> haahah only work sets make you seem more "mortal"
> 
> j/k just take it easy and make sure your all healed up. and w/b


 
n'awww guys what are you like!


----------



## swollen (Nov 30, 2011)

Lovin' your workouts bro., you really are a beast! 
With that much weight, stay safe in the gym...


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

swollen said:


> Lovin' your workouts bro., you really are a beast!
> With that much weight, stay safe in the gym...


 
Thanks Swollen, Appreciate the input.

Righty Ho, I haven't been missing training just been all over the shops lately travelling around the UK for Interviews, Weddings, Family Birthdays etc. So I haven't had time to post really.

I got into a physio at long last for my shoulder. Frankly it was a bit of a joke. He thought the problem I have is that the bicep tendon on my left arm, partially lifted the cartilage lip of the shoudler joint, and it is this causing the discomfort and the pocket of fluid. At the same time he also said he couldn't be sure without a scan because my deltoids were too developed to feel the joint properly. I am currently trying to get a scan.

Okay then training, the fun part. 

My diet is set to the Carb Cycling Codex over at T-Nation. I drop fats slightly an dhave carbs higher than the plan lays out but the calories are maintained. I don't cycle carbs but I do lower them on my non training day.

Training is similar to the old days, slightly lower volume then that though, but focusing on squeezing throughout, doing 5x5 for my core lifts so, standing behind neck press, incline bench, squat, front squat, Tbar row, Bent over row. I do week 1 65%1rm, week 2 75%, week 3 85% week 4 back off, week 5 repeat. I have the same slpit as always. I also squeeze and flex the target muscle after every set now.

Yesterday was Chest and tris and Biceps


*Incline Bench*
80/176 5x5

*incline dumbbell bench*
40/88x6

*wide flat bench*
100/220x6

*Machine flyes*
30/66x10

*decline bench *
100/220x7

*Overhead dumbbell extensions*
60/132x8

*dumbbell skull crushers*
15/33x6

*close grip straight bar pushdowns*
70/154x10

*Backhands*
30/66x10

*seated dumbbell curls (performed both arms at the same time)*
20/44 x8

*ez bar preacher curls*
30/66x10

*cross body hammer curls*
20/44x10

Nicely toasted


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Leggy Weggy Woos! 

*Back Squat*
115/253 5x5

*Smith Machine front squat*
100/220 x5

*leg press (feet low and close)*
240/528 x10 (done very slowly with a strong squeeze throughout)

*Unilateral leg extension*
45/99x10

*seated leg curls*
85/187x8

*stiff leg deadlifts(feet turned in, done super slow)*
60/132x12

*Lying leg curls *
75/165x10

*Seated calf raises*
160/352x12

*Standing calf raises*
180/396 x10

My legs hurt now


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2011)

I use 5x5 too but also like to throw in 8x3 which is prob my favourite! Both fit well together varying week to week for me along with higher rep stuff too!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah 5x5, 6x4, 8x3 all the same device really. I went 5x5 as my total volume is too high to do the other variants and complete the rest of my workouts. 

We'll see how it goes its been a while since i've done something like this with fixed progression. 

I am going to refresh myself with Prillepins chart and see if i'm going to make any tweaks to my additional work.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Back and bis from thursday

*wide grip pulldowns*
140/308x10

*hammer strength pulldown contractions*
120/264(easch side) x12

*incline cable pulldown*
70/154x10

*chest supported tbar row (bar pulled to shoulder height)*
80/176x8

*neutral grip machine row (pulled to mid chest and held at contraction for 3 seconds)*
70/154x10

*one arm low cable pulley row (underhand grip)*
40/88x12

*one arm straight arm pulldowns*
30/66x12

*seated dumbbell curls*
20/44x8

*preacher curls*
30/66x10

*cross body hammer curls*
15/33x 20

My back has hurt for the last 3 days from this.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Shoulders from thursday, my back being in agony did not help here. first time doing military press in a while, happy with it, no more db press for me!

*Seated military's
*50/110x8
80/176x6
90/198 x1

*Seated laterals
*10/22x10
15/33 x2 x10
~superset~
*Standing laterals partials
*40/88x3 x12

*Charles glass laterals
*10/22 x10

*Cable front raise(slow negatives)
*40/88 x 10

*One arm rear cable flies
*30/66 x9

*Bent over laterals(hands pronated)
*10/22 x2 x10

*Dumbbell Yates shrugs
*60/132 x10, x8

*Machine behind the back shrugs
*120/264 x7

*Close grip benches
*100/220 x5

*One arm overhead extensions
*17.5/38.5 x10

*One arm rope extensions 
*40/88 x10


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Legs from Saturday
My back was ridiculously tight from Thursday. 

*Smith machine squats 
*40/88 x6
80/176x6
120/264x6
160/352x3

*Leg press(feet close and low on platform)
*200/440 x10
260/572 x10
320/704x11

*Unilateral quad extensions
*20/44x10
35/77x10
45/99x10

*Seated leg curls
*56/123.2x12
70/154x12
90/198x10

*Unilateral lying leg curls
*15/33x12
25/55x12
30/66x9

*Standing calf raises(double contractions)* 
90/198x12
120/264 x12
150/330 x12
180/396 x10(stack)

*Seated calf raises
*70/154x15
110/232x15
150/330x12

*Unilateral toe press
*120/264 x2x12 ​


----------



## davegmb (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice stuff, I'm trying to play about with the leg press at the moment going for high reps! But I'm struggling to get past 20 reps with anything substantial my legs feel like they are going to explode!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice stuff, I'm trying to play about with the leg press at the moment going for high reps! But I'm struggling to get past 20 reps with anything substantial my legs feel like they are going to explode!



Oh yeah I could never go over 20 without having to rest pause the set, quads just throb to hell!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 21, 2011)

Chesticles and triceratops! 

I couldn't resist.

Week 2 of 5x5 so 75% of 1rm

Incline Bench 
40/88x10
60/132x8
90/198 5x5

Incline dumbbell bench
25/55x8
40/88x8
40/88x5

Incline chest press
40/88x8
80/176x8
100/220x5

Pec flye
50/110x8
65/143x8
80/176x7

Incline flyes -haven't been able to do these in a while due to my shoulder
12.5/27.5 x2 x10

Close grip ez bar skull crushers 
30/66x8
40/88x8

One Arm overhead extensions 
15/33x10
20/44x10

Reverse grip pressdowns extended set close grip pressdowns. 
50/110 x12,9
60/132x 12,8
80/176x10,6

Bench dips
Bw x 2 x 12


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 21, 2011)

Back attack. I'm in one of those moods so deal with it guys and girls!

Wide grip chins
Bw x 7
Bw x 4

Close underhand ez bar pulldowns
60/132x10
80/176x10
100/220x8
120/264x7

Tbar row
60/132x8
100/200x8
140/308x8

Underhand bent over row
100/220x8
140/308x8
180/396x9

Seated cable row 
60/132x10
80/176x10
100/220x8

one arm row
50/110x10
60/132 x9

Rope straight arm pulldowns
50/110x15
60/132x12

Behind the back shrugs 
100/220x12
140/308x10
180/386x10

Dumbbell shrugs
40/88x10
50/110x10

Dumbbell preacher curls
15/33x10
20/44x7 + 3forced

Seated hammer curls 
20/44 x 12, 9

Cable curls
40/88x20
50/110x18
60/132x 14

Some forearm work on preset bars with no weights written on, useful eh!?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha monster stuff how much you weighing these days? Are you looking forward to getting fat at Christmas I am?


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm only a mere 230lbs so about 104.5 kg. But I think I look better and harder than my 240lbs look. Plan is to bulk jan-march, then maintain until may then recomp until October. 

Erm I really am actually, been sticking to my high carb, mid protein and low fat diet for a while now. Miss my saturated fats! Haha

Are you all set for Christmas though? I still need to get my Mum's present (I'm a bad child okay)


----------



## x~factor (Dec 21, 2011)

Craaaaazy weights on that T-bar Rows!!!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 28, 2011)

Christmas is evil, oh so so evil. I don't like it. Gyms close, parents by copious amounts of food. Bring on 2nd Jan I say!!!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 29, 2011)

So todays's leg routine

Unilateral leg extensions
5 sets 10 reps
final set 63kg, only reached 7 reps, partials done until 15 reps

Standing leg curl
4 sets 10 reps
working set 28kg x10 + 6 partials, drop set by 50% rep out to failure

Romanian deadlifts
4 sets 12 reps 50kg used on all, mostly partials done really trying to keeo the glutes out of the move

lying leg curls
3 sets 10 reps, done in two part contractions
final set 50kg 

Seated leg curls
2sets 12 reps, both sets done with a 2 second squeeze.
final set 63kg, upon failure partials done.

Walking barbell lunges
3 sets 10 steps each leg
final set 30kg, then bodyweight until I fell over like a turtle

Smith machine squats
2 sets 12 reps all reps done slowy, 4 seconds up 4 seconds down
final set 80kg 

leg presses (feet low and close)
3 sets 10 reps
final set 200kg

seated calf raises
4 sets 15 reps
final set 120kg

standing calf raises
4 sets 10 reps all sets done with double contractions and a double stretch at the bottom.
final set 150kg

done and done. 

If you all ask nicely I may put up some pictures of the Wheels.​


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 2, 2012)

Workouts are looking insane bro.  Lets see the wheels


----------



## x~factor (Jan 2, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> Workouts are looking insane bro. Lets see the wheels



Agreed!


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 3, 2012)

As requested. Still trying to grow em
Back since an ankle injury. 

Started my blast yesterday so will be keeping a more detailed log. I will post up my diet later.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 3, 2012)

Your phone camera sucks! 
Wheels looking massive though!


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Your phone camera sucks!
> Wheels looking massive though!



Thanks X-really appreciate it. 

It does not suck! The lights are dingy and I was shaking like a leaf!


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 3, 2012)

Post training weight 100.5kg

Back and biceps today

Underhand pulldowns
4 sets, final set 125/275x8

Incline v bar pulldowns
3 sets, final set 77/169.4x10

T bar rows
3 sets, final set 140/308x6

Bent over rows
3 sets, final set 140/308x9

Elevated rope seated rows
3 sets, final set 50/110x12+ 8 contractions

Underhand face pulls(to mid chest)
3 sets, final set 63.6/140x 11

Knee height deadlifts(not to a rack)
2 sets, final set 140/308x5

Underhand straight arms straight bar pulldowns
4 sets, final set 75/165x11

Dumbbell curls
3 sets, final set 25/55x7

Barbell curls 
3 sets weight unknown x10

Cross body hammer curls
2 sets final set 30/66 x8

I realised I have left out lower back work for too long and my strength is down a lot on back. But should come back fine.

My shoulder is now in a lot of pain! Physio tomorrow though, so will see what he says. I'm going to haggle for a scan it's taking the mick now!


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 5, 2012)

Well it's technically friday now and this week has been great gym wise despite strength being down but I've dropped weight due to seemingly the whole world needing a long conversation at some ungodly hour each day of the week. Resulting in me sleeping far too late in the day to get my food in! 

Next week cannot be worse!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

Legs look massive mate, loving it!

Whats the plan for 2012 except becoming the volume king of the universe?

P.S. get a better camera x


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 6, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Legs look massive mate, loving it!
> 
> Whats the plan for 2012 except becoming the volume king of the universe?
> 
> P.S. get a better camera x



Thanks Gaz

The plan is to get up to 17/18 stone and then cut down and maybe enter my first show based on advice from some guys at the gym.

Numbers wise, I'd like a 4 plate incline, 7plate squat and a 3 plate shoulder press, but that's secondary really. 

I'll get an actual camera for next time then, your all worse than my mother!  x


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Chest, tris and calves today.

Shoulder felt okay, strength is up from last couple of workouts, couldn't go mad at incline bench due to no spotter.

Incline bench- 60/132x10, 80/176x6, 100/220x3

Incline dumbbell bench-30/66x10, 40/88x8, 40/88x5

Flat dumbbell bench-35/77x9,35/77x6

Incline flies-15/33x12,20/44x10,30/66x7

Crossovers-weight unknown. 3x12

Overhead dumbbell extensions-30/66x12,40/88x9,50/110x7

Ez bar skull crushers- 30/66x12,30/66x9,40/88x7.5

Vbar pressdowns(on lat pulldown station) 35/77x9,35/77x8,35/77x6-drop set

Backhands 7/15.4x2x12

Standing calf raises(double contractions) 100/220x12,150/330x12,180/396x12,180/396x9-3part drop set

Seated calf raises 70/154x2x20 /superset reverse raises


----------



## Sidney (Jan 16, 2012)

trapzilla said:


> Post training weight 100.5kg
> 
> Back and biceps today
> 
> ...


Thats a crap load of exercises!!!!!!


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 18, 2012)

It's slightly higher than normal volume I agree


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Back and bis tonight, Shoulder felt fine, didn't hurt at all. Had my old training partner back which I am made up about. Only until saturday though 

*Wide grip chins*
bodyweight-x10,x7,x5

*Reverse grip pulldowns*
60kgx10, 100kgx10, 120kgx10, 140kgx8+2

*Incline close grip pulldowns*
50kgx10, 60kgx10, 77kg x7+3

*Tbar row machine, wide overhand grip*
40kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kg x8+2

*Elevated, wide,neutral seated row*
40kgx12, 50kgx10

*pullover machine*
50kgx10, 70kg x9+1, 70kgx8+4 part drop set

*close EZ bar preacher curls*
30kgx10, 40kgx7+3

*incline dumbbell curls*
10kgx10, 15kgx10, 20kgx7

*cross body hammer curls*
20kgx8, 30kgx8, 40kgx8

*curl machine*
30kgx10, 40kgx8+2, 50kgx5+5

*cross body cable wrist curls*
20kgx2 x12


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you nearing that 300 lbs quest?


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 18, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Are you nearing that 300 lbs quest?



About 70lbs shy. Within the next 10/20yeara though


----------



## swollen (Jan 18, 2012)

Crazy workout's bro., but I like it!

Nice lookin' wheels too, trap..


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Curling 40kg db's is huge


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 23, 2012)

Completely lost track of days on my log whoops. I'll full update tomorrow when I'm at a PC. 

Thanks Swollen, hopefully I can get me some hummer tyres soon.

Cheers Dave, got some silly strong forearms on me, I have my eyes on the 80's for this year.


----------

